#  Krankheiten >   Würmer im hintern >

## Kingvisse

Hallo , ich war vorhin aufm klo , als ich mir den hintern abwischte sah ich solche kleinen weißen würmer , die soger noch lebten , ich habe recherchiert und erfahren , dass das kommen kann wenn man im kontakt mit hunden ist , aber unser hund ist erst 12 wochen alt und hat seine endwurmungs tabletten gekriegt , woher kommt das?  
Kriege ich das alleine weg? 
Zum arzt will ich nicht , da es mir zu peinlich ist , sowas spricht sich schnell rum. 
ist das evtl. lebensgefährlich ?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Kingvisse, 
dir ist es zu peinlich, zum Arzt zu gehen? Glaub mir, Würmer können so lästig werden, daß sie irgendwann über dein Schamgefühl siegen. Ich glaube zwar nicht, daß sie lebensgefährlich werden, aber sie haben solche fiesen Begleiterscheinungen wie Juckreiz am Hintern, Durchfälle, Gewichtsverlust, Blutarmut. 
Man kann Würmer mit Medikamenten schnell und wirksam beseitigen, aber dazu muß erst einmal festgestellt werden, um welchen Wurm es sich überhaupt handelt. Ruf am besten deinen Hausarzt an, frag ihn, wann bei ihm nicht so viel los ist. Falls du im Wartezimmer gefragt wirst, mußt du den Leuten ja nicht erzählen, warum du hier bist - eine Notlüge (z.B. Grippe) ist auch mal erlaubt. Und von deinem Doktor erfährt eh niemand etwas, der steht nämlich unter Schweigepflicht.
Würmer bekommt man übrigens nicht nur von Hunden. Die kommen auch, wenn man ungewaschenes Obst und Gemüse ißt, mit schmutzigen Händen ißt, mit Würmern verseuchtes Fleisch ißt.  
Viel Erfolg! Schreib doch später mal, wie es beim Arzt gelaufen ist.

----------


## hera

hallo king, 
ich kann christiane nur zustimmen: geh zum arzt, es tut nicht weh  :Zwinker:  
meine tochter hatte das problem im kindergarten - ohne hund oder sonstigem tier -
damals gab es einen roten sirup zum schlucken, der das problem mit einmaliger einnahme gelöst hat.  
das schlimmste war, das zeug in das kind hineinzubekommen. aber das dürfte bei dir ja wohl klappen  :Smiley:

----------


## Kingvisse

okay , ich bin 15 sollte mich net so kinderhaft anstellen ...  
Man , was sagen meine eltern wohl  :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo,ich glaube das es nicht von Deinem Hund ist.Aber zum Doc würde ich trotzdem gehen.Es könnte durch die Nahrung aufgenommen werden,haste irgend etwas gegessen was mit Fleisch zu tun hat.Wie Gehacktes zum Beispiel oder wahrste an einer DönerBude die etwas unsauber ist.Habe Mut und gehe zum Doc.Er hat ja Schweigepflicht und wird Dir sicherlich helfen.Ich habe seit 11 Jahren einen Hund und keine Würmer bekommen !
Gruß Sylvia.

----------


## hera

hallo king, 
evtl haben deine eltern das gleiche problem, trauen sich aber auch nicht mit dir darüber zu reden  :Zwinker:  
aber mit 15 darfst du mit sicherheit alleine zum arzt gehen  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> aber mit 15 darfst du mit sicherheit alleine zum arzt gehen

 Ich meine nein, unser Arzt wollte  es von uns schriftlich haben das unsere 14j Tochter zu ihm alleine in die Sprechstunde darf, damit er Sie untersuchen, ggf auch impfen, darf...  
Was er tut und vorhat wird vorher mit uns besprochen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

http://www.kindergesundheit-info.de/1765.0.html 
Hier steht, dass man 1998 eine zusätzliche Untersuchung eingeführt hat. Die J1 und diese findet zwischem 12 und 14 Lebensjahr statt. Z dieser Untersuchung dürfen die Jugendlichen auch schon allein gehen. Warum sollte man dann mit 14 oder 15 Jahren nicht allein zum Hausarzt gehen dürfen? Wenn natürlich der Arzt impfen will oder etwas medizinisches plant, muss das natürlich erst mit den Eltern abgeklärt werden. 
Jedoch zur Untersuchung sollte man auch ohne Eltern gehen dürfen.

----------


## Muschel

> Jedoch zur Untersuchung sollte man auch ohne Eltern gehen dürfen.

 Ist auch so! Zumindest bei 15-jährigen.

----------


## Christiane

> okay , ich bin 15 sollte mich net so kinderhaft anstellen ...  
> Man , was sagen meine eltern wohl

 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es heute immer noch so abläuft, aber ich gehe mal davon aus:
Ich hatte als Kleinkind auch Würmer gehabt. Meine Mutter bekam ein Röhrchen, wo sie dann bei mir eine Stuhlprobe genommen hat, das gefüllte Röhrchen hat sie bei der Sprechstundenhilfe abgegeben. Da war nix mit nackt ausziehen und im Hintern rumbohren. Das dürfte deinen peinlichen Gefühlen ziemlich entgegenkommen. Ich mußte dann so einen Saft trinken, nach 4 Wochen noch einmal, damit war die Sache erledigt. Wie Hera schon schrieb. 
Wenn du Angst vor deinen Eltern hast, sagst du ihnen eben, daß du beim Arzt deine Grippeimpfung abholst. Was du dort zusätzlich noch machst, mußt du ja erstmal nicht sagen. Kleine Notlügen erfinden wir doch alle mal, wenn es nicht anders geht.

----------


## sonnenschein08

Hallon Kingvisse, 
Ich habe das selbe Problem wie du seit einigen Monaten schon,  
Ich bin bisher aber auch damit noch nícht beim Arzt gewesen, irgendwie fehlt mir bis jetzt die Mut dazu damit über einen Arzt zu reden... bei mir sinds mal weniger Würmer mal mehr Würmer. Und so lange es mir dabei gut geht, find Ich das nicht allzu schlimm 
Grüße

----------


## lucy230279

@sonnenschein 
das ist doch nicht dein Ernst?
Wenn du schon nicht die notwendige Behandlung machen lässt, dann rate bitte nicht anderen davon ab. 
Denkst du auch mal an die Begelieterscheinungen?   

> aber sie haben solche fiesen Begleiterscheinungen wie Juckreiz am Hintern, Durchfälle, Gewichtsverlust, Blutarmut.

 Gehts dir dann immer noch gut?

----------


## sonnenschein08

nein, man gewöhnt sich halt nur dran, hab gedacht das kommt bisher vom Essen, seitdem Ich ein wenig drauf achte was Ich esse ist es seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr so schlimm. Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist,was meine Eltern leider auch bemerkt haben und mich damit ein wenig nerven, ist das Ich seit ca. juli keinen Appetit mehr habe,selbst auf meine Lieblingsspeißen.Meist esse Ich nur meinen Eltern zu Liebe damit Ich überhaupt was im Magen habe und Sie nicht immer rummeckern das Ich nichts esse.  
gruß

----------


## nightingale

Also es sollte doch wirklich heutzutage kein Problem sein, wegen Wurmbefall den Arzt aufzusuchen. 
Man kann ja vorher telefonisch der Arzthelferin gegenüber andeuten, um welches Problem es sich handelt und dann mit Termin und evtl. Stuhlprobe in die Praxis kommen. 
Da bekommt dann niemand außer dem Personal etwas mit - und den Arzt, der das dann im Dorf herumerzählt, würde ich verklagen. 
Meine Katze hat vor ein paar Jahren einen gigantischen Bandwurm vor meinen Füßen ausgespuckt.
Da bin ich dann vor lauter Panik, so etwas könnte sich bei mir auch schon eingenistet haben, zum Arzt und habe rein prophylaktisch ein Medikament geschluckt. 
Wenn ihr schon nicht so vernünftig seit, Euch selbst helfen zu lassen, so hoffe ich doch wenigstens, das ihr strengste hygienische Maßnahmen wie ausgiebiges Hände waschen, desinfizieren der Toilette, nicht benutzen gemeinsamer Handtücher u.a. praktiziert. 
Denn das bewußte herumschleppen mit Würmern und billigend in Kauf nehmen das andere, womöglich imungeschwächte  Personen, aus meinem Umkreis sich auch infizieren, finde ich ehrlich gesagt unmöglich ( um es gelinde auszudrücken).

----------


## spokes

> Denn das bewußte herumschleppen mit Würmern und billigend in Kauf nehmen das andere, womöglich imungeschwächte  Personen, aus meinem Umkreis sich auch infizieren, finde ich ehrlich gesagt unmöglich ( um es gelinde auszudrücken).

 *unterschreib*

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Kingfisse, 
wie Du vielleicht herausgelesen hast, ist es gut möglich, dass Deine Eltern das gleiche Problem haben wie Du, es aber auch nicht so gern ansprechen. 
Also solltest Du das Problem offensiv angehen und Deinen Eltern von Deiner Beobachtung berichten. Es ist auch erst mal nicht so wichtig wie Du nun darangekommen bist, aber es sollte schon etwas unternommen werden die Würmer wieder loszuwerden. Aber dies gilt vielleicht auch für Deine Eltern. 
Es kann auch gut sein, dass Du nicht persönlich zum Arzt mußt. Durch die Untersuchung einer Stuhlprobe weiß der Arzt um welchen Wurm es sich handelt und wie man ihn am besten wieder los wird. Also geht es eigentlich darum, wer telefoniert mit dem Arzt und holt die Röhrchen für die Probe ab. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Sonnenschein, 
auch Dir wird sicher aufgefallen sein, dass doch alle user der Meinung sind, dass Würmer nicht zu den "gesunden" Mitbewohnern gehören und schon zu erheblichen Problemen führen können. Dein mangelnder Appetit ist Dir schon selbst aufgefallen und ich denke ein Gewichtsverlust ist auch schon eingetreten. Die Symptome einer Blutarmut (Anämie) sind eher eine Art "Schlappheit".
Wie Du jetzt wahrscheinlich auch gelesen hast, gibt es auch sowas wie "ansteckend" im Zusammenhang mit Würmern.
Nimm also mal Deinen Mut zusammen und gehe zum Arzt um Dich untersuchen zu lassen. Es kann aber gut sein, dass es Dir dann nach der Behandlung spürbar besser geht.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## sonnenschein08

Hallo,  
Ich werds zunächst mal mit Tea- Tree Öl und Wacholder Öl probieren, vielleicht hilfts ja
und ist wenigstens auf natürlicher weise 
gruß

----------


## wheelchairpower

Was soll das bewirken? Das der Wurm rausrutscht? Ohweh kann ich nur sagen!

----------


## baesle

Ich habe den Bericht nun auch eine weile Verfolgt und finde es auch UNVERANTWORTLICH sich selbst gegenüber und gegenüber der Menschen im Unkreis keine Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.
Denn wenn die Würmer weitergetragen werden und an kleine Kinder (Säuglinge) und Ältere Menschen gelangen kann das für diese Verherende Folgen haben.
Und das bewußt in Kauf zu nehmen und seine eigene Gesundheit so bewußt in Gefahr zu bringen find ich unverantwortlich.
Ich selbst habe eine Katze und Tageskinder als wir den Verdacht hatten das unsere Katze Würmer hatte (Konte weder bestätigt nocht ausgeschlossen werden) haben wir mit unserem Hausarzt Telefoniert der dann meinte auch bei einem Verdacht sollten wir den Kindern und natürlich der Katze schon mal zur Vorsorge das Gegenmittel geben. Alle Eltern sind mit Ihren Kindern zum Doc haben einen Saft bekommen und schon war es das, keine Untersuchung nichts. 
Wir Erwachsenen hatten uns dann auch entschieden das ganze als Vorsorge noch zu schlucken. 
Vielleicht regt das ja mal zum Nachdenken an .............. !

----------


## Christiane

> Hallo,  
> Ich werds zunächst mal mit Tea- Tree Öl und Wacholder Öl probieren, vielleicht hilfts ja
> und ist wenigstens auf natürlicher weise 
> gruß

 Na dann öffne mal so eine Flasche und bringe sie in die Nähe deines Gesichtes. Ich gehe mit dir jede Wette ein, daß du Teebaumöl NICHT trinkst. Ein Wurmmittel schmeckt bedeutent besser. Und Wacholder dürfte nicht so viel Eindruck hinterlassen, daß die Würmer davon sterben.

----------


## lucy230279

> Und Wacholder dürfte nicht so viel Eindruck hinterlassen, daß die Würmer davon sterben.

 aber vielleicht ekeln sich die Würmer vor Wacholder? :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## sonnenschein08

richt doch gar nicht so schlecht,
es hat auf jedenfall irgendeinen inhaltsstoff der die bronchien ein wenig öffnet wenn mans mit lauwarmen Wasser vermischt, hat nicht jedes Ätherisches Öl und vertragen tuts meine haut anscheit auch, noch keine allergische Reaktion aufgetreten

----------


## Patientenschubser

*@ sonnenschein08 
es scheint als verkennst du die Lage.
Bitte halte dich aus dieser Diskussion raus solange du nicht beim Arzt warst bzw nicht zum Arzt willst.
Das was du schreibst ist schon fahrlässig.
Beim nächsten Beitrag in diesem Thema gibt es eine Verwahrung.
Ich finde das deiner Umwelt und dir selber gegenüber sehr unverantwortlich. 
Gruß Patientenschubser*

----------


## hera

> aber vielleicht ekeln sich die Würmer vor Wacholder?

 .. die würmer könnten sich auch über so einen "netten" wirt totlachen :laughter01:

----------


## Stine

...oder sich vor soooo viel Gleichgültigkeit TOT ärgern... :angry_10:

----------


## Claudia371

Hallo! 
Diese schönen Würmer nennen sich Spulwürmer und ich habe mir die immer nach Mettverzehr zugezogen. 
Da ich dafür anfällig bin, esse ich kein Mett mehr.  
Die Spulwürmer kriegst du ganz einfach mit einem Medikament aus der Apotheke los. Das musst du morgens nehmen und dein Stuhl verfärbt sich davon ekelig rot - ist aber das Medikament und kein Blut.
Die Würmer sterben ab und kommen mit dem Stuhl raus. 
Nicht sehr appetitlich, aber so ist es nun mal. 
Viele Grüße
Claudia

----------


## WÜRMERALARM

Ich glaube, Würmeralarm, Du /Sie sind hier nicht ganz richtig mit Deinem/Ihrem Problem.    
- Text gelöscht -  
Pianoman, Moderator.

----------

